# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour > Miền Bắc >  Du lịch sa pa cùng minh tâm - bắc ninh

## dulichminhtam

*BẮC NINH – SA PA – LÀO CAI – BẮC NINH
 (Thời gian: 03 ngày- 04 đêm, Phương tiện: tàu hoả + ôtô)*

Đêm 1: 18h15: Xe và Hướng dẫn viên của Du Lịch Minh Tâm đón khách tại điểm hẹn sang Ga Hà Nội. 19h45 lên tàu SP7, 20h15 Tàu khởi hành đi Lào Cai.
NGÀY 1: 
- 05h30: Đến TP Lào Cai, Quý khách nghỉ ngơi, vệ sinh cá nhân, ăn sáng tại Lào Cai. Sau bữa sáng, xe đưa Quý khách về Sa Pa. 8h00 đến Sa Pa nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi. tự do thăm quan.
- 11h00: Quý khách ăn trưa. 14h00 Quý khách thăm quan Núi Hàm Rồng, thăm vườn Lan, thăm vườn Châu Âu...
- 19h00: ăn tối, tự do thăm quan Thị Trấn Sa Pa về đêm (Đi chợ tình nếu vào tối thứ 7)
NGÀY 2:
- 07h30: Sau khi ăn sáng xong, xe đưa quý khách thăm quan Thác Bạc hùng vĩ và chụp ảnh lưu niệm. Thăm cuộc sống của đồng bào dân tộc tại bản Lao Chải Ta Van và bãi đá cổ .
- 11h30: Quý khách ăn trưa, nghỉ ngơi. Chiều tự do đi chợ mua quà lưu niệm.
- 19h00: Quý khách ăn tối, tự do thăm quan Thị Trấn Sa Pa về đêm 
NGÀY 3: 
- 07h30: Ăn sáng, tự do thăm quan mua sắm. 12h ăn trưa, nghỉ ngơi.
- 14h: trả phòng, xe đưa Quý khách về thăm quan, mua sắm tại Chợ Cốc Lếu – TP Lào Cai.
- 18h00: Quý khách ăn tối. 19h10 lên tàu SP8 khởi hành về Hà Nội.
NGÀY 4: 
- 04h30: sáng hôm sau, tàu về Hà Nội, xe đưa quý khách về Bắc Ninh chia tay và hẹn gặp lại.

Giá trọn gói cho 1 khách: 1.990.000  đồng ( Áp dụng đoàn trên 20 khách )
Bao gồm:
-	Trẻ em dưới 5 tuổi miễn phí, từ 5 - 10 tính 1/2 xuất, từ 11 tuổi trở lên tính như người lớn.
-	Xe du lịch chất lượng cao, ghế ngả đưa đón toàn tuyến. Bảo hiểm, nước uống. 
-	Vé tàu ngồi mềm khoang điều hòa, khứ hồi 2 chiều Hà Nội - Lào Cai - Hà Nội
-	Ngủ khách sạn tiêu chuẩn, 4 người/ phòng/ 2 giường. Khép kín, ti vi, tắm nóng lạnh... 
-	Vé thắng cảnh các điểm có trong chương trình, Hướng dẫn viên hiểu biết, nhiệt tình.
-	Ăn mức 210.000 đồng/ ngày. ( Bữa chính 6 x 100.000 đồng, Bữa phụ 3 x 30.000 đồng).
Không bao gồm:
-	Tiền típ cho hướng dẫn và lái xe. 
-	Các chi phí cá nhân, giặt là, điện thoại.
-	Thuế VAT

Ghi Chú: khi đi quý khách nên mang theo 1 áo khoác ấm, khí hậu Sa Pa về đêm lạnh

*Công Ty du lịch Minh Tâm trân trọng cảm ơn sự hợp tác của Quý khách!
Chi tiết liên hệ Mr Tâm: 098 38 38 045* 




Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Sapa click vào du lịch Sapa

----------

